# Keine Versicherung - Diebstahl - neues Rad?



## ClaudiLu (15. Juni 2004)

Über Nacht ist in meinen Keller eingebrochen udn mein Rad entwendet worden. Mein MTB CX 3000 von Checker Pig. das hat mich echt umgehauen und ich hab heute erst mal frei gemacht. Bin nicht versichert. Hatte das aus der Hausrat rausgelassen, weil es 100 Euro kostete, also das doppelte der versicherungssumme. DA ich ab Mai letzten Jahres wieder solo war, mußte ich mir schon überlegen, was ich wie  bezahle. brauchte dieses jahr auch n neues Auto und überraschend mußte ich meine Wohnung kaufen... Ist zwar n Schnäppchen, aber das sei dahin gestellt... Die letzten anderthalb Jahre waren ne Berg- und Talfahrt... beziehunsgtechnisch... Hund krank (Bandscheiben), altes Auto viel kaputt etc. Ich dachte, ich komm jetzt endlich aufn grünen Zweig und zur Ruhe. Jetzt passiert mir das... Der nächste "Berg"..
Habe bald geburtstag und will mir Geld schenken lassen... mal sehen, was zusammen kommt... Jedenfalls guck ich mich mal um... Stellt sich für mich die Frage welche Marke, was ist wichtig, wie soll die Ausstattung sein...
WORAUF LEGT IHR WERT? Auf welche marke schwört ihr?
Bisher ist bei mir FELT und CUBE in der engeren Auswahl. Will max. 700 bis 800 Euro ausgeben. Kam bisher mit der Deore Schaltung von Shimano ganz gut klar... Aiuf welche Federgabel schwört ihr?


----------



## Martinbaby (15. Juni 2004)

Meines Erachtens ist die Klausel "Fahrraddiebstahl" innerhalb der Hausratversicherung für den "einfachen Diebstahl auf der Straße tagsüber. (Der Tatbestand nachts ist dabei natürlich ausgeschlossen).

Solltest Du die Farraddiebstahl-Klausel (wohlgemerkt "einfacher Diebstahl") nicht eingeschlossen haben, besteht nach meiner Meinung sehr wohl Versicherungsschutz innerhalb Deiner versicherten Wohnung und der dazugehörigen Wohnungebstandteile (wie Keller oder Dachboden). Wenn also eingebrochen wird (nachweisliche Aufbruchspuren an Tür / Schloss), ist alles innerhalb Deiner Wohnung mitversichert. Denn die Fahrraddiebstahlklausel regelt wie gesagt nur den Einfachen Diebstahl (lies das mal in Deinen Bedingungen nach!) Infolge dessen käme diese Klausel für den Einbruch-Diebstahl nicht in Frage. Es muß also auch Versicherungsschutz für das Fahrrad innerhalb der versicherten Räume bestehen! 

Ich z.B. habe auch ein sehr hochwertiges  MTB. Und ich habe auch keine Fahraddiebstahl-Klausel, weil ich mein Bike gar nicht erst auf der Straße mit einem (billigen) Schloß abstelle. Gleichwohl gehe ich davon aus, daß das Fahrrad bei einem Diebstahl aus meiner Wohnung mitversichert ist. Solltest Du die Ablehnung mit Verweis auf die nicht vereinbarte Fahrraddiebstahlklausel erhalten, bestehe darauf, daß diese nur den "einfachen Diebstahl" regeln würde und nicht für das mitversicherte Risiko "Einbruch-Diebstahl" gelte. 

Melde doch einfach mal den Schaden Deiner Hausrat-Versicherung und gehe zur Polizei um den Straftatbestand anzuzeigen.

Nach meiner Meinung muß die Versicherung zahlen!

Für weitere Fragen wende Dich gerne an mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupi (15. Juni 2004)

Wenn Du eine Hausratversicherung hast, gehört das Rad im Festverschlossenen Kellerraum mit zum Hausrat.

Es sollte also mitversichert sein.

Kleiner Tipp am Rande, nicht gleich von diesen Versicherungs Heinis abspeisen lassen.


----------



## ClaudiLu (16. Juni 2004)

mein Makler sieht das anders. Nix mit automatisch mitversichert...
Aber vielleicht sollte ich mich noch mal direkt an die versicherung wenden.
ALSO: ich hab rad in der hausratversicherung nicht angegeben... ALSO sehe ich keinen Cent, egal obs nun in meinem eigenen keller eingeschlossen war und es ein Einbruch und Raub war... ich finds echt fett...


----------



## harryhallers (16. Juni 2004)

ClaudiLu schrieb:
			
		

> mein Makler sieht das anders. Nix mit automatisch mitversichert...
> Aber vielleicht sollte ich mich noch mal direkt an die versicherung wenden.
> ALSO: ich hab rad in der hausratversicherung nicht angegeben... ALSO sehe ich keinen Cent, egal obs nun in meinem eigenen keller eingeschlossen war und es ein Einbruch und Raub war... ich finds echt fett...


Ich habe auch gerade ein Abgeschlossen und bin 100% sicher das es mit drin ist!!!
Lass dir von dem Macklerdeppen keinen erzählen.
Was sein kann ist das Du nicht den Neuwert bekommst! Ich hatte auch überlegt eine speziele Radversicherung abzuschließen, aber die gilt dann auch wenn Du dein Rad draußen angeschloßen hast, da ich mein Rad eh nur als Trainningsgerät  nutze habe ich drauf verzichtet.

Ruf einfach bei der Versicherung an! Kostet 1 Minute und lass Dir keinen Erzählen, wenn Du unsicher bist versuchen sie dich nochmal zu verarschen.
Viel Glück und etwas mehr Glück in diesen Sommer. Das ist der Anfang


----------



## Martinbaby (16. Juni 2004)

ClaudiLu schrieb:
			
		

> mein Makler sieht das anders. Nix mit automatisch mitversichert...
> Aber vielleicht sollte ich mich noch mal direkt an die versicherung wenden.
> ALSO: ich hab rad in der hausratversicherung nicht angegeben... ALSO sehe ich keinen Cent, egal obs nun in meinem eigenen keller eingeschlossen war und es ein Einbruch und Raub war... ich finds echt fett...



Vertraue nicht auf den Makler!

Im Versicherungswesen gibt es viele, die sich "Makler" schimpfen und keine Ahnung haben! (glaube mir, ich habe täglich mit Außendienstlern zu tun...) Die Fahrradklausel regelt wie gesagt nur den einfachen Diebstahl auf der Straße! Innerhalb der versicherten Räume besteht sehrwohl Versicherungsschutz (habe heute sogar nochmal meine Kollegen aus der Privatkundenabteilung extra gefragt)!

Und wenn Deine Versicherung den Schaden reguliert hat, stelle Deinen "Makler" zur Rede und trete ihm in den Arsch! Frage Ihn mal nach seiner Maklerhaftung (für fehlerhafte Beratung!) und stelle ihm Deine Mehraufwendungen (für Telefonate, Porto, etc.) in Rechnung.


----------



## ClaudiLu (17. Juni 2004)

Da ich ähnliche Antworten wie deine bekommen habe, erkundigte ich mich mal pauschal bei meiner versicherung und bei der verbraucherzentrale. Sollte ich nichts hören, rufe ich mal direkt dort. Das wäre ein dickes, glückliches DIng, sollte ich doch etwas Kohle bekommen. hab mir ein schönes Rad das Cube LTD 1 ausgesucht... für 799 Euro.
ich war ja auch der meinung, daß ich was kriegen müßte, wnen ich shcon gegen Raub udn Einbruch versichert bin.
Bin gespannt....


----------



## Wraith (17. Juni 2004)

Das ein Fahrrad, das im Keller untergebracht ist, automatisch unter die Hausratversicherung fällt, ist leider falsch bzw. ein Irrglaube.

Aufgrund der zunehmenden Werte aller Fahrräder, gehen viele Versicherungen dazu über den Diebstahl eines Fahrrades gesondert in ihren Versicherungsbedingungen zu erwähnen. Hinzu kommt eine weitere Hürde bzgl. der Höhe der Versicherungssumme.

Mein Beispiel (Summe wurde geändert):
Die Versicherungssume meiner Hausratversicherung beträgt EUR 100.000,00. Im Standard-Tarif sind meine Fahrräder mit 1% der Versicherungssumme abgesichert - also nur bis EUR 1.000,00. Für die Erhöhung der Fahrrad-Versicherungssumme um 9% auf insgesamt EUR 10.000,00 muß ich mehr zahlen.

Dazu kommt der Hinweis in den verschiedenen Verträgen, ob der aktuelle Wert oder Neuwert bei einem Diebstahl gezahlt wird.

Es nützt also nichts, hier "hartnäckig" o. ä. zu bleiben, sondern sich den Vertrag genau anzusehen, ggf. eine Kopie bei der Versicherung anzufordern.

Aus eigener Erfahrung (man erinnere sich an den Dummbatz "Fahrrad Cohrt"), hast Du nur dann Ruhe, wenn Dein Fahrrad mit dem ursprünglichen Wert versichert war und Du als Entschädigung den Neuwert - und nicht den Wiederbeschaffungswert - bekommst. War Dein Rad darüber hinaus vier Jahre alt oder sogar noch älter, wirst Du Dir - sollte die Versicherung zahlen - vielleicht einen CicloSport HAC 4 davon kaufen können; mehr nicht.


----------



## Wraith (17. Juni 2004)

ClaudiLu schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Stellt sich für mich die Frage welche Marke, was ist wichtig, wie soll die Ausstattung sein...
> WORAUF LEGT IHR WERT? Auf welche marke schwört ihr?
> Bisher ist bei mir FELT und CUBE in der engeren Auswahl. Will max. 700 bis 800 Euro ausgeben. Kam bisher mit der Deore Schaltung von Shimano ganz gut klar... Aiuf welche Federgabel schwört ihr?


Der Schwur!
Worauf ich schwöre und/oder andere schwören ist vollkommen unwichtig.
Die Frage muß lauten:
Worauf lege ich (_also Du_) wert?​Was Fachhändler hier in Hamburg, verweise ich Dich auf meine beiden Testberichte.

Mit FELT kannst Du nichts verkehrt machen.

PS:
Ich persönliche schwöre auf Rock Shox - Gabeln. Es war meine erste Gabel vor sechs Jahren, und wenn der Dieb noch leben sollte, funktioniert sie immer noch.


----------



## harryhallers (17. Juni 2004)

Wraith schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund der zunehmenden Werte aller Fahrräder, gehen viele Versicherungen dazu über den Diebstahl eines Fahrrades gesondert in ihren Versicherungsbedingungen zu erwähnen. Hinzu kommt eine weitere Hürde bzgl. der Höhe der Versicherungssumme.


Hi,

das stimmt wohl. Aber das Ras im Keller ist meiner Meinung nach in der Versicherung enthalten. Ist nur die Frage in welcher Höhe das Bezahlt wird. Wenn ich mein Rad in voller Höhe beazhlt haben will, müßte ich auch 4% Zahlen , was viel Geld ist. Ich bin dazu übergegangen meine Räder ( am neue Sisalläufer in Flur sieht man es) in der Wohnung zu haben, dann sind sie nähmlich zu 100% Versichert.

LG Bang.


----------



## Wraith (17. Juni 2004)

Bang schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Ich bin dazu übergegangen meine Räder ( am neue Sisalläufer in Flur sieht man es) in der Wohnung zu haben, dann sind sie nähmlich zu 100% Versichert.
> 
> LG Bang.


Es sei denn, Du bringst Dein Rad in eine Werkstatt und es wird dort während der Geschäftszeit aus einer nicht abgeschlossenen Garage geklaut, dann bist Du höchstens zu 100% sauer und hegst schon Mordanschläge gegen den Händler.
(_Trotz neuem Bike bin ich immer noch sauer auf diesen Deppen! _)

Ich lager meine Räder jetzt aber auch in der Wohnung. Da ich zu arm war, mir Bilder kaufen zu können, mußte ich eine Alternative zum Wandbehang suchen - und ich fand sie. 
Ach ja, und Du kannst sicher sein, daß bei einem Einbruch das Rad nicht geklaut wird. Das ist nämlich viel zu schwer und sperrig für die kleinen, jungen Diebe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClaudiLu (17. Juni 2004)

Es stimmt, was die meisten sagen. Es gibt Geld von der hausrat. habe mich bei der versicherung erkundigt und wurde im Auftrag desChefs der Schadensachverständigen-Abteilung angerufen.
Die verbraucherzentrale schrieb mir folgende e-mail:

Mit der Hausratversicherung sind alle Sachen versichert, die zum Gebrauch oder Verbrauch im Haushalt dienen. Fahrräder gehören unzweifelhaft dazu. Ausgeschlossen von den versicherten Sachen sind sie in den Standardversicherungsbedingungen nicht.

Demzufolge sind Fahrräder gegen die in der Hausratversicherung versicherten Risiken versichert. 
Einbruchdiebstahl gehört standardmäßig zu den versicherten Risiken. Ein einfacher Diebstahl wäre aber nicht versichert. 

Mit freundlichen Grüssen 

Axel Drückler 
Referatsleiter FDL 
Verbraucherzentrale Mecklenburg-Vorpommern e.V. 
Tel. 0381 / 4939819


----------



## Lupi (17. Juni 2004)

na siehst Du , geht doch.

Und netten Gruß an den Makler


----------



## Martinbaby (17. Juni 2004)

ClaudiLu schrieb:
			
		

> Es stimmt, was die meisten sagen. Es gibt Geld von der hausrat. habe mich bei der versicherung erkundigt und wurde im Auftrag desChefs der Schadensachverständigen-Abteilung angerufen.



Bist Du sicher , daß Du im Auftrage des "Chefs" angerufen wurdest?

Noch ein Tipp:

Freue Dich erst wenn Du die Kohle hast.

Und noch zwei Fragen:

1. Bei welcher Gesellschaft bist Du versichert?

2. Wie heißt Dein "Makler"?  

Denn ich finde eine zufriedenstellende Gesellschaft genauso erwähnenswert, wie ein schwarzes Schaf unter den "Maklern".

Schicke doch mal diesen Threat an Deinen Makler und zeige ihm mal, wie ein paar "Laien" aus dem Internet diesen Fall beurteilt haben.    Da würde ich an Deiner Stelle so richtig drauf rumreiten bei dem (aber erst, wenn Du die Kohle auch hast). Dann fragst Du ihn, wie er sich denn die künftige Betreuung Deiner Versicherungen vorstellt und ob er der Überzeugung ist, daß Du bei ihm in den "besten Händen" bist ... (schadenfreu).

Wenn Du der Typ bist, kannst Du auch gleich den ganz "dicken Max" machen. Beschwere Dich schriftlich bei der Gesellschaft über den Außendienst, sofern es deren eigener Außendienst ist (Agentur, Vertretung, etc.) und drohe mit einer Beschwerde beim Vorstand der Gesellschaft und beim BAV (Bundesaufsichtsamt für das Versicherungswesen in Berlin, gibt dann intern immer eine Menge Theater  ) Oder beschwere Dich bei BDVM (Bund Deutscher Versicherungsmakler), sofern Dein Makler unabhängig ist und dort Mitglied ist (das siehst Du auf seinem Briefpapier).

Immerhin wärst Du beinahe um Deine Kohle geprellt worden.

Wenn Dein Makler unabhängig ist und auch kein Mitglied im BDVM ist, dann taugt er auch nix (das wage ich jetzt mal zu behaupten). Seriöse Makler sind dort Mitglied, was auch eine Art "Gütesiegel" ist.


----------



## ClaudiLu (18. Juni 2004)

Also ich glaub schon, daß du weißt, wasn Versicherungsmakler ist. Er hat mehrere versicherungen unter sich und sollte eigentlich die beste für deine Bedürfnisse und deinen Geldbeutel heraussuchen.
Nein, ich bin nicht direkt im Auftrag des chefs von der Sachschadensabteilung angerufen. Sondern der Agent der Thuringia Generali (meine Versicherung), der meine e-mail bekam mit der Anfrage von mir, die ich ja auch der Verbraucherzentrale schickte... erkundigte sich bei dem Chef oben genannter Abt. Von dem bekam ich auch Telefonnummer...
Meinst du, da knan noch was dazwischen kommen, das ich kein Geld bekomme?
Soll in 2 Wochen gegessen sein, d. h. dann soll ich mein geld haben...
Kann da einer bestätigen?


----------



## Martinbaby (18. Juni 2004)

Na, man weiß ja nie...

... was noch alles dazwischen kommen kann...

Gibt doch genügend Negativbeispiele: Irgendwelche versteckten Klauseln, verlorengegangene Unterlagen, chronische Arbeitsüberlastung und Rückstände, fehlende Unterlagen von Dir, eventuell Prämie nicht bezahlt und, und, und ...

Deshalb würde ich erst mal die Kohle abwarten und dann Deinem "Makler" mit dem Scheck zuwinken


----------

